# Panthers @ Chargers 4:15 PM Sunday 9/7



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's going to be very difficult for us to win this game.In fact I don't think our chances are very good. I think it would please me if we just played a competitive game.
Game will be on FOX with Dick Stockton and Brian Baldinger providing the commentary.
PREVIEW​


> In the meantime, for the Panthers, it'll be the return of quarterback Jake Delhomme after his 2007 season was curtailed after just 86 pass attempts.
> He'll be hamstrung by the absence of premier wide receiver target Steve Smith, who's out for the first two games of the season after his involvement with teammate Ken Lucas in an on-field fracas during training camp. Veteran Muhsin Muhammad, the team's all-time leader in receptions and yards, is back after a three-year hiatus with the Chicago Bears. The Panthers were 2-2 in the preseason, while the Chargers were 3-1.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Go Chargers! :biggrin:


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Can't wait for this game but I really don't like our chances. Chargers are one of the best teams in the league and were playing without a lot of key players (Why Smitty why?!?). I'd say our best chance is to just run the ball straight at Shawne Merriman and try to get our running game going, other then that I don't know Chargers are good on both sides of the ball. I'm right there with you Diable I just want to see a competitive game and I'll be happy. If we can hang with San Diego then I think it will show we have a chance to be pretty good this year. I just hope we don't see another inconsistent Panther team like we've gotten used too

Go Panthers! Get out of here Basel haha


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

For the record, I actually like the Panthers and Steve Smith is one of my favorite players in the league. But if they're ever playing the 49ers or Chargers, I'm rooting against them.


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

What the Panthers need to do is have a solid running game and a few hits here and there in the passing game. Nothing fancy, but that Chargers pass defense is suspect too. 

What I would like to see though is some 3 wide sets with Hackett in the slot and Jarrett on the outside, because Hackett is lethal in the slot. Jarrett has played more on the outside too, and a much better target to "go get it" on a fade.

Of course, Jake has always had a good connection with Moose so you never know what could happen there. Remember when Smitty broke his leg? Moose had a breakout year.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ninerballin said:


> What the Panthers need to do is have a solid running game and a few hits here and there in the passing game. Nothing fancy, but that Chargers pass defense is suspect too.


The run defense isn't always good, but the pass defense is certainly one of the best in the entire league. After the early struggles last year the Chargers have had one of the best defenses in the NFL which is also why they beat the Colts and kept it close in New England despite all the injuries.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We got ripped off by the replay booth...Not to mention the fact that the entire crew of refs can't figure out that Rivers was obviously across the line of scrimmage.Of course we needed to cover that guy on the next play.

Hard to say how we could have expected to be in a much better position right now.We've played well on in all aspects of the game and we're up 9-7

**** it looks like LT has it going finally.We need a turnover or a stop


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Our defense is lookin nasty today. Beason's really gettin after the ball. Smitty's plays and we score that touchdown easy, our offense just looked confused and Delhomme just threw it too Hoover

16-10 Panthers in the 4th. Let's finish this one out!

p.s. Rhys Lloyd is looking like an amazing signing so far


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Crazy finish.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn it's a good thing we won.My brother is *****ing his *** off about about that idiotic blown call and review.If we'd lost I'd have to listen to whine about it for years.Still I have a hard time fathoming how the refs and the review booth can all blow that call.The ball is spotted inside the 40...Rivers throws the ball from past the 40.It's right there for everyone to see.There just isn't excuse for that sort of incompetence.

Hard not to be excited about this team right now.We did a lot of good things in all aspects of the game today.Special Teams has been the real glass jaw for this team the last couple of years.Rhys was drilling it deep.I liked the one that flew through the uprights,Kasay can do that pretty well place kicking,but he can't come within 20 yards of the uprights kicking off.We were pretty good in the return game and Baker did a terrific job punting.

The defense was oustanding up until the 4th quarter.Peppers put more pressure on the QB today than he did all last year.Right now it looks like we suddenly have a number of guys who can actually catch the ball.I'm not thrilled with Hackett's fumble,but he looked like a good second/third receiver.Muhammad didn't look too old.Rosario plays the hero tobvious thing that all panthers fans know is that Delhomme isn't going to help you much without a running game and both our guys did a terrific job today.
Great great game and there's a lot of reason for optimism right now


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

That really is one of the best performances ive seen out of our offense in awhile, against a good team too. Were gonna be facing expectations now though and that's when this team starts to struggle. 

Next sunday is going to be another pretty good game, I think it's going to be pretty loud in BOA stadium too, Charlotte's gotta be fired up after this game.

That LOS call was b.s like you said, glad it didn't end up costing us the game


----------

